# 255 or 265?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Will 255/45/17 or 265/45/17 work and fit well? Too wide? I am assuming these will fit the stock 17x8 wheels.

What if I went to 18x9.5? Too Large/Wide?


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

SnKGoat said:


> Will 255/45/17 or 265/45/17 work and fit well? Too wide? I am assuming these will fit the stock 17x8 wheels.
> 
> What if I went to 18x9.5? Too Large/Wide?


255 is practically the same width but is taller, might fit, but will just be a taller tire that looks about the same width as the 245. Dont think there is a 265 45 17 being made by anyone.
265 45 18 are probably also not made but 265 40 18's are.They're still too tall.
275 40 17 will fit (some require fender rolling) and 275 35 18 also fit(also might have to be rolled)


----------

